
‘Trotsky’ Is an Icepick to the Heart of Soviet History - crunchiebones
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/02/17/trotsky-is-an-icepick-to-the-heart-of-soviet-history/
======
trsohmers
Pretty sure it should be an ice pick to the head...

~~~
slim
Deep

------
sbt
This reads like a HuffPost review.

